# round up next to round bales



## Russ61 (May 19, 2011)

Hi all,needing to burn down a field this fall to no-till in orchard grass.Problem is I have 70 rounds lined up along 1 side.If I watch my spraying can I get close to the bales with out causing problems for customers?Don't think I'll be selling an for a couple of months yet.
Thanks Russ


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

No problem Russ.....roundup is very short lived....about 7 days will take care of the vast majority of the residue...

Regards, Mike


----------

